# Worst Car Ever Owned



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

1979 Chevy Monza. Had f-ed up shift linkages. Shift pattern was 2-1-4-3. It was fun to see other people drive it, though. :willy: Any one else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

1995 Chevy Corvette, LT1, Auto. WORST FREAKING CAR EVER !!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I hate LT1s period. Ever replace plugs and wires (or cyl. heads) in an LT1 F-body? It's a BEEEEEYYYYYYYOOOOOUUUUUCCCCH :shutme


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

2001 Ford Expedition-- wifey's car.

What a collossal pile of mobile dog crap that thing was.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I hate LT1s period. Ever replace plugs and wires (or cyl. heads) in an LT1 F-body? It's a BEEEEEYYYYYYYOOOOOUUUUUCCCCH :shutme


I have done plugs, wires - the detailed routing of the wires too, AND the optispark/waterpump ordeal, THREE TIMES!


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

89 Toyota Supra Turbo. Good looking car, lots of fun when it was actually running. It just had way to many problems. I bought it after having my 83 inline 6 Supra that had 130k miles on the clock and no problems.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

95 Dodge Neon. Turd on wheels. And that's an insult to poop.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Justice said:


> 95 Dodge Neon. Turd on wheels. And that's an insult to poop.


Worked for Dodge in the 90's. We used to call the Neons the Dodge chevette. You could dent one of those things by spitting on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

oh man, wait til GTODEALER sees this. He loved his neon like I do my dog !!! and THAT is a lot of love.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

69 Dodge 440. Always run hot in the summer. Couldn't use air if it got over 80 degrees.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

sure ya could, just put the windows down.


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ford tempo, I believe it was an 94 or 95 ,one big piece of sh**.Slowest car I ever drove.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

my parents had one of those! thats when I learned going from neutral to drive at full throttle on a FWD is not a good idea.

*I wasnt always as smart with cars as I am now*


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

1988 Ford Thunderbird Sport 5.0L 5 speed it was really a great first car but god damn that thing was just always falling apart driveshaft, tranny,oil pump, etc. It was the only ford I've ever owned and the last


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

1987 Chrysler Conquest, it was reasonably quick when it ran. I owned it for 3 years and drove it a grand total of 3 months.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

toolman said:


> 1987 Chrysler Conquest, it was reasonably quick when it ran. I owned it for 3 years and drove it a grand total of 3 months.


Worked on a few of those. The TSI was fast, when they were running right. New a guy who took the turbo engine out of one and put it in a Mitsubishi Mighty Max. THAT was fast!


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

'73 Chevy Vega purchased in the gas crisis upheaval of that period. First week the rear view mirror fell into my lap. I should have taken that as an omen. Many, many problems, but worst of all was just the overall crap quality. I have never seen a car before or since that was put together that poorly. Here's the real pisser: the car I felt necessary to trade out into this thing was a beautiful '68 Barracuda 340/4 speed. I never quite got over the shock.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Worked on a few of those. The TSI was fast, when they were running right. New a guy who took the turbo engine out of one and put it in a Mitsubishi Mighty Max. THAT was fast!


There was a guy on the Starion/Conquest forum that did just that. They were fast, but you could not keep them running right.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

toolman said:


> There was a guy on the Starion/Conquest forum that did just that. They were fast, but you could not keep them running right.


Was Hal Wilson from Charleston, SC?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Juniorss said:


> Well considering I have only had this car and an 04 Avalalanche that was bought back under the lemon law, that has to be the worst vehicle. Really like the truck and wouldn't mind another. This GTO is following in its footsteps since it also has a water leak and is going in for attempt three to be fixed. But if anything happens, I am going to get another one since I like the car


Good luck with that. I'm glad you have an open mind and are considering another GTO if you return your existing one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

83 Shelby Charger, first car, Hated that car, something broke every week (not that i had anything to do with that)

God i miss that car.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I kinda miss my vette too!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, I miss my Neo... No.. no way in hell. 

I don't miss my floorboards filling up with water everytime it rained. I don't miss having to Refill my AC every few days (It went in 6 times for a/c repair and each time they "replaced" something else that was causing the leak, and I was paying $100 each time it went in for repair)(Damn you extended warranties...). I don't miss the passenger taillight that doubled as an aquarium. I don't miss the fuel gauge that never worked. I LOATHED that car. I am so glad to be rid of it.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

no any bmw!


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

2003 Dodge Intrepid. 16k miles and I had to replace the entire front brake assembly. And what's worse, dodge would not cover it under warranty. Best thing that ever happened. I traded it in on a 2004 GTO... :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

89 Lincoln. i learned why they call them Stinkin' Lincolns


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I hate to say it-but if I go through another 4L60E tranny on my 94 Buick Roadmaster Estate wagon  -it would have to be this car.These cars are known for having weak trannys due to there weight.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

1978 Chrysler LeBaron with 2 bbl. Lean Burn 318. Could not pass a car doing 55 mph without a full half mile of open road. Absolutely no power. Pretty car for it's day tho.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Ford Model A - Crap I'm Old

OK - For real - A 1975 Chrysler Cordoba - not a bad looker but built like a kiddy car


----------



## DasGoat (Dec 7, 2005)

65 Mustang fastback (289 AT). Not a bad car - just didn't compare well what I was used to driving at the time. (other cars were a 68 LeMans and a 69 Grand Prix). I bought the Mut from my sister when she needed the $. Then gave it bach a few years later. She still has and loves her Mut. I still have the Prix and wish I still had the LeMans.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've had a few runner -ups, but the worst was an 02 Nissan Sentra SER Spec-V. 
I owned it for a total of 7 months. The power windows broke several times, the AC sucked and any dealers I took it to said that's as good as it gets. The tranny whined and crunched when you shifted. The car was recalled 1 week after I bought it. I thought I was getting a satisfaction survey and it was a recall for poor floor mats that were hooking on brake pedals, gas pedals and clutches. There were other things, but I've tried hard to forget them all. I had an average of 1 trip per week to the dealer while I owned the car, 33 in all. 
On another note, it had a Rockford/Fosgate audio system. It came with a 10" sub in the trunk and 500 watts. There was something like 17 speakers in the car. The sound was incredible. It qualified for the best stereo in a car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

you should see the one I had in my truck. 22 speakers, 8 12's, 1 50watt amp.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, never owned any really bad cars, but when the Navy sent me to school for three weeks in Virginia back in July, they paid for a Neon rental. Needless to say, I was soooooo happy to come home to my GTO....and my wife.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

which one did you rag out first? lol


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> which one did you rag out first? lol


what do you mean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

the car or the wife. EVERYBODY gets back to their car, takes it out, and runs it pretty hard. For those other guys without sports cars, they do the same thing to their wife. SOOO, I was wondering which you did first.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

oooh, sorry. I am kinda slow right now. Just coming off an egg nog buzz. Of course, the car. I drove home from the airport. I forgot how fast that thing was after driving a Neon for three weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

well, that wasnt very nice to the wife! but, depending on what my wife looked like, I may have done the same thing.

NOW, if she looked like NitroGirl..........WHAT CAR??? lol


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

well, i had to drive home first.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Isn't that "Sophie" in your avatar??


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

beats me, one guy thought it was jenna jameson


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> beats me, one guy thought it was jenna jameson


Are they both the same girl? The one on the left looks like Sophie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

nope, different women.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

2002 Pontiac Grand AM GT. The thing would just not start every few days. Spent about $1000, at the dealer trying to fix it. So I traded on an 04 GTO. Problem solved.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh man, wait til GTODEALER sees this. He loved his neon like I do my dog !!! and THAT is a lot of love.


Different year Neon, the older ones were pieces of sh*t, the only Neon I would ever own is a SRT-4.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

ya know, I have never driven an SRT-4....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know, I have never driven an SRT-4....


Once you get the feel of the turbo..... you'll want to shell out the $20k and drive it home, and then I'll hook you up with the "special list" that will get you easily into the mid-12's for $2k!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

ya know..........its not a GTO but it DOES get better gas mileage and can be made to be equally as fast. Handles good too.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know..........its not a GTO but it DOES get better gas mileage and can be made to be equally as fast. Handles good too.....


......equally as fast..... they've got these things running mid-10's without driveability issues for less than $5k......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm 30+mpg and 11 second timeslip. PLUS its fwd so I can get to work in the snow.

Fine, you talked me into it. Will go drive one this weekend.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Hmmmmmmm 30+mpg and 11 second timeslip. PLUS its fwd so I can get to work in the snow.
> 
> Fine, you talked me into it. Will go drive one this weekend.


Let me know what you find, also, check srtforum.com, they have supporting dealers that can get you into one for around $19k!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

which means I would be financing @ 30k !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

hehe, 30k for a neon......it better be damn fast for that...hehe

You should mod your cav....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

nope, the cavalier cant take the abuse. the motor can, the car cant.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

1999 Chrysler 300M

Entire Rear suspension replaced twice
A/C repaired 5 times in two years
Engine fire once
Burnt out both cooling fans twice (last one started the fire)
Numerous coil packs
Just about every interior electric feature (power windows, seats, seat heaters, sunroof, you get the idea) broke at some point during ownership

Also, got hit twice - just bad luck car


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> which means I would be financing @ 30k !!!


......you got hosed on your cavy...... get ready to pay out your ass!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

actually, I got hosed on the vette, the cavalier was an innocent bystander to get me out of the vette.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

1993 Ford Thunderbird SC

Drank a quart of antifreeze every month and noboby could find where it was going.

Traded it on an 1994 Pontiac Firebird Formula.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

TulsaGTO said:


> 1993 Ford Thunderbird SC
> 
> Drank a quart of antifreeze every month and noboby could find where it was going.
> 
> Traded it on an 2004 Pontiac Firebird Formula.


Dude I had the same problem with my 88 thunderbird 5.0 guess they never found the problem in 5 years :lol: thats ford for you


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know, I have never driven an SRT-4....



I have.
They drive a lot like a 2004 GTO; no soul.
I've driven both.

Now, the '65 GTO? that car had character.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> They drive a lot like a 2004 GTO; no soul.


WTF? I respect your older GTO, but that is a little uncalled for......


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

'62 Mercury Comet, straight 6, with a 2 speed automatic. Bought it for $50.00 when I was stationed in Hawaii (1979) with the thought that I could drive over the Pali Highway to Honolulu where all the girls were. Problem was the car couldn't climb the hills without overheating, so instead of cruisin' in Honolulu I was spending all my time on the side of the road or coasting back down the hill onto the base. If it did stay running longer than about 10 minutes, it was just so it could have a chance to puke out all the tranny fluid or break a u-joint. Wasn't much to look at either, 2 tone baby blue and rust. 

I just left that POS in the parking lot at the barracks when I got transferred out, got a certified letter in the mail while I was in Japan giving me 24 hours to move the car or it would be towed. I wrote back saying if they towed it more than about 3 miles that would be the furthest that car had gone in one day for the past year, and that they could feel free to shove it off a cliff if they wanted to. Never heard back from them.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

slowride said:


> I have.
> They drive a lot like a 2004 GTO; no soul.
> I've driven both.
> 
> Now, the '65 GTO? that car had character.


Interesting point of view. Define Soul.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

TulsaGTO said:


> Traded it on an 2004 Pontiac Firebird Formula.


I thought 2002 was the last year for f-bodies?! :confused


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

83 Chevy Citation... no gaskets, just form-a-gasket. 4 banger, crappy mileage, always breaking... ugh.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I thought 2002 was the last year for f-bodies?! :confused


It was.......


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

I've read all these posts and I have everyone beat !!!! 
Runner-up 1975 TR6. 
Purchased new. When the headlight switch would break ( 10 times) the car quit running. Happened the first night I owned the car out "Impressing" a sweet young thing. AND NINE TIMES LATER , I drove a around with a spare in the glove box. Carbs would never sync up. ( Carb miss !! ) Fan belt would fly off and disconnect every Thermo-vacuum switch on the Thermastat housing ( three times.) Generator $ 196 dollars exchange ( in 1975 dollars!!!! ) Three TIMES in less than a year ( no warrantee on Generator ) GAINT Piece of British Junk. But very Pretty when running...seldom running !!!

Number One WORST CAR EVER BUILT ....FIAT 128.
They named it a 128 because that is how many days out of a year the thing would start. ( Not remain running mind you, but just start and make you think it might get you where you were going !!! Once you arrive at the destination you were at it's mercy if it would chose to bring you home. And NEVER EVeR EXPECT IT TO START if frost was even in the forcast !!! It knew enough not to be far from home if cold weather was even possible. It marked it spot in the driveway early and often with every type of fluid then in use !!) Again purchased new as student transportation !!

For those younger than 30 please use the dictionary for the following word search:
Carbs (not how many in which FOOD group )
Generator ( See Lucas electrical. as an aside they also made refergirators in the UK and are credited with why the English are now fond of WARM BEER )
Thremo vacuum switches.( don't ask we didn't even know what a COMPUTER WAS, and if we did, we knew it would never fit in a car )
Fan belt. ( they really only were used to drive the fan )
and Lastly .....FIAT ( some roof panels may still be available in really old junk yards, but I assure you that is the only piece of sheet metal from any FIAT that still exisits on this side of the big pond !! That brown pile of stuff under said roof panel is all that's left of the rest of the car.)


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Wasn't dumb enough to buy a Fiat.

My albatross was a brand new 1986 Ford Bronco II. 
13 trips to the dealer in 8 months.

intake manifold gasket
radio failed
transmission fluid leaks at trans cooler
intake manifold gasket again
trans fluid leaks at pan
chewed factory tires to hell in 4 months
chewed second set of tires apart in 3 months
door locks cycled on and off constantly
drivers side power window failed
auto hub locks would not disengage
 ........forgot the rest

The POS Ford never technically qualified for Mass lemon law action.

Dealer was 1 mile from my workplace. They had the Bronco in for radio replacement the day a blizzard was due to hit Boston. The a$$holes closed up and went home without notifying service customers. Left me stranded at work overnight. Complained to dealer about car. Complained to Ford zone office about car and dealer. No response whatsoever from Ford zone office. 

I have never been in a Ford store since and will never buy any brand owned by Ford. 

No car before or since has even come close to the lows set by my *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> 1979 Chevy Monza. Had f-ed up shift linkages. Shift pattern was 2-1-4-3. It was fun to see other people drive it, though. :willy: Any one else?


I used to drive a 1980 Monza! Yeah...I rember the poo poo smell.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> I thought 2002 was the last year for f-bodies?! :confused


Yep, fat finger syndrome. A 1994 Pontiac Firebird Formula. :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

TulsaGTO said:


> Yep, fat finger syndrome. A 1994 Pontiac Firebird Formula. :willy:


Didn't mean to be picky, dude! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

sure you did !!! lol


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

How about a '76 Cougar XR-7 that I owned in '87? Muffler and rear bumper rusted off completely, doors were just flapping skins because the entire bottom edge was rusted off, doors would randomly fly open during even semi-vigorous cornering, 4 totally bald tires, radiator hose would blow off where it attached to the radiator every so often, and I carried a case of oil around in the trunk to satisfy the quart-per-week thirst. I only paid $230 for it and got $300 trade-in toward a new '87 Cherokee, so I suppose it worked out ok. Still, it was only 11 yrs old and was a complete wreck. The Cherokee gave us exactly zero problems in the 107k miles we put on it.

As far as real cars go, a '90 Q45 we had was just one big headache from the get go - that electrical system must have been built under a job creation scheme for retarded citizens. The kicker was the $2,000 part required to fix the ABS system. That's when I traded it in and got a '96 SHO - which turned out to be a great car, (now replaced by the GTO).


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Going through a Lemon Law action now on my '05 Caddy CTS.........tranny went out, wouldn't start twice, wheel vibrations, etc. Nice car to look at but man it went south at about 9K miles...........my first (and last) Caddy. :confused :confused 


JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it was a cavalier .... :cheers 


LOL ... JK big mike .. hahahahaha :rofl: 


prolly a 85 mustang .... had a covertable that wouldnt go up... torn seats.. F'ed up paint...engine that sputtered untill u hammer the gas... but it did have really really chromed out rims LOL I was blinging to all hell and back .. was a funny beach car ... 

I got a piece of S**t car ... "adam sandler"... :willy: arty:


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

The worst car i ever owned would have to be my current winterbeater fot the GTO. It's a 1997 Olds Bravada. The whole thing shakes over 50 mph, and it will automaticaly stall and restart itself while i am driving down the road. if you can top that one, please enlighten me. :shutme

P.S. Can't wait to wreck this heap come springtime and sink that $$ into my GTO. arty:


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

Both Corvettes I have owned (1985 and 1996 Collector's Edition). The workmanship was poor and not what you'd expect from a car you pay 40K for. Both times, I got out of the Corvette and went to the Z28 which I've owned 4 of and not one of them ever gave me a bit of problem and provided more bang for the buck than the Corvette. I vowed I'd never own another and now I have my GTO, I know I never will waste my money on one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

NOW THATS MY KIND OF ENTHUSIAST !!! My 95 vette was a POS and the reason I am so negative in my current car. NEVER again will I own a vette !!!


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

You guys should drive a C5-they came a long way with ride quality,handling and braking.No more squeaks or rattles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

I did drive one, LOVED IT! Drove a coupe, manual and auto, and drove a Z06. Would prefer an auto coupe.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Mike there is nothing hotter than a 6 speed convertible Vette you can fit more girls in it


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

One hour north of my house is Myrtle beach-which has bike week-all you have to do is cruise down the main strip, stop, and women will hop on your bike. Man I miss my Kawasaki!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Mike there is nothing hotter than a 6 speed convertible Vette you can fit more girls in it


you mean like this one?


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

Okay the new generation vettes might be a better product than their younger brothers were. However, as long as their are car makers like Pontiac willing to take the Corvette's engine, not water it down like Chevy did the Z28's LT1 and LS1 and package it for 15K less, the vette will remain something I can say I did own once upon a time. Just my opinion.....


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you mean like this one?


Thats a good one but the 05 with cherry metalic and black seats makes me drool.....


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

My worst car was a 1978 Oldsmobile 98 Regency with the 5.7 liter diesel engine.

We went through 3 water pumps before the block cracked at 78K miles. And even when it was running, it had no power to get up and move, especially when it was cold. I remember trying to get up the hill near my house during the winter. If I didn't let it warm up for 5-10 minutes it wouldn't break 15 MPH going up that hill.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I did drive one, LOVED IT! Drove a coupe, manual and auto, and drove a Z06. Would prefer an auto coupe.


You need to try driving a C6 with the A6 and the paddle shifters. The tranny is unreal. In full auto mode it downshifts when you slow for a light, just like you would do yourself. It bangs 2 and 3 gear downshifts with almost perfection. I also when you brake real hard shifts to the lowest gear and if you start into a corner will hold that gear unless the g's drop below a preset threshold, same thing you would do yourself. 
In manual mode the shifts are quick enough to keep from frustrating you, but not quite manual quick. GM did a real good job with this thing. 
Another plus over the 4spd in the GTO and 05 C6 is that this tranny will handle over 700 hp and over 700 ft-lbs of torque. They have been able to almost eliminate torque management with it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

derf said:


> My worst car was a 1978 Oldsmobile 98 Regency with the 5.7 liter diesel engine.
> 
> We went through 3 water pumps before the block cracked at 78K miles. And even when it was running, it had no power to get up and move, especially when it was cold. I remember trying to get up the hill near my house during the winter. If I didn't let it warm up for 5-10 minutes it wouldn't break 15 MPH going up that hill.


Wow. I did not even know that car existed.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

We had a 1980 Fiat Strada when I was a kid. What a shtbox! It would stall going up hills,leaked fluids' and when motor didn't rattle, the body did. Years later I saw one sitting in a salvage yard next to a Yugo. They were the same car!!!(minor body panel diffrences)


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

dealernut said:


> Wow. I did not even know that car existed.


I gets worse.

The car was sky blue (i.e. baby blue) with matching velour interior...


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

1987 Chevrolet Camaro

The thing was in the shop more than the road.

I would take the key out and walk off and the damn thing would still be idling!
(OK, really it would take like 10 seconds for it to finally stop idling after i took out the key)

3 different mechanics could never get it fixed right.

seat belt, 3 MAFs, headliner, alternators, rotors, electrical problems, it never stopped (and this was in '94)

And the biggest rattle trap I've ever been in. Those Fisher bodies SUCKED


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

here is a good addition to this topic. Those that have had these problems, did you buy the vehicle used or new?

ALL of my problem cars were bought used, all the new ones have been excellent cars!

go figure.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Bought my 99 Firebird used with 44k on the clock. Great car! Traded it with 83k. Only work was maintance. Buick 3800 v-6's are bulletproof!!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> here is a good addition to this topic. Those that have had these problems, did you buy the vehicle used or new?
> 
> ALL of my problem cars were bought used, all the new ones have been excellent cars!
> 
> go figure.


Nissan Sentra was bought brand new.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

1988 300z turbo , it was one year old with 17,000 miles when I bought it. 
In one year and 10,000miles
I had to replace
radiator
transmision
digital dash twice
engine computer
turbo
radio twice
both power window motors
hood unlock cable
it was also slow and heavy...
and by the time I sold it one year later the engine was blowing blue smoke when it started in the morning. Worst POS heap I ever owned , ... And I have owned over 40 vehicles in past 25 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

sounds like the problems I had with my vette. And ya know, never did find out why it kept blowing transmissions. 2 rebuilt, 1 brand new, all would fail for no reason, computer showed temp never exceeded 190 degrees until it blew then it shot up to 240.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Been watching this one.

'60's MGB GT. Lucas Electric- - -why the English like warm beer I don't need to say more.

Close runner up: '98 VW New Beetle. Bought it used for my daughter that was at Mary Washington. What a piece of crap! Alarms going off, burned oil, a/c compressor went, trim pieces falling off inside and coiling up like snakes, lights constantly burning out. Traded for a Nissan- - -


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Lucas Electric- . -


Lucas = The King Of Darkness


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

1995 z28.. musta been built on monday morning after one h#llachious party at gm's canadian plant.......by a bunch of drunks....

200 miles on the odo..it started...oX sensors went.... gas tank baffles missing from the factory, shocks, ...... the list is too long...
bought it for my wife (she was a muscle car person back then.. I had a 94 TA GT...)....

After i got my slp CompTA #139..she liked it so much...we sold the POS z28 and bought her the 97 Firehawk #132........ the last Hawk built with an Lt1 .......the rest is history..


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I used to know a couple that had matching cars, Bob and Dorie Reese. Did ya know em? I used to be a member of MAFB and MAFBA.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I used to know a couple that had matching cars, Bob and Dorie Reese. Did ya know em? I used to be a member of MAFB and MAFBA.


 Bob and Dorie were good friends of ours. Bob got his 95 CompTA after seeing mine...bought it from a guy up in Mich....had it trailered down here. Got Dories from a guy in Jacksonville Fla.......

I'm the founder of MAFBA......... the new mafba says nothing about that.....hahahahahaah, founded it in 1997 and was President untill 2000 when we went with chapters.

also founded the CompTA owners association, and bob and dorie and I attended the Comp rally and Firehawk rally in Norwalk, OH together......

small world.

Im also the founder and lead the Skyline Drive Cruise from 97 to 2003.......

Ken and Mary's slp cars........... 

Bob and Dorie and me and mary have done alot of events together, and car shows.....LOL


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

Well look who wandered over. Just more room to play, huh, Wolf?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I have the entire skyline cruise converted on video on my site. I mean the ENTIRE skyline drive is converted. My arm was sore after that hour drive up the mountain.

If you want access, I can provide it but only by PM. My site is priveleged only due to someone abusing it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Wolfdogs said:


> I'm the founder of MAFBA......... the new mafba says nothing about that.....hahahahahaah, founded it in 1997 and was President untill 2000 when we went with chapters.


Wait.................Kermit ????


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Wait.................Kermit ????


ribbit..................


LOL


howdy

yup


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

ILL BE DAMNED !!!! man, its been almost 8 years since I went to a MAFBA event. Bet its been quite some time since a stranger called ya Kermit.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ILL BE DAMNED !!!! man, its been almost 8 years since I went to a MAFBA event.


times have changed broh. check out my home page...

http://www.renokeo.com

as you can see, we sold both cars....we each had an Envoy...mary does golden retriever rescue now..and you might remember my wolfdog, Nikona...she passed away...... i vowed to start a rescue operation for wolfdogs, which I have, we are Nationwide.... well......having muscle cars all my life...... it just got to me..so we traded her envoy in and i ordered my new goat......i gave her my envoy with was a year younger and had less miles..... she has no desire for cars anymore.....she's tied up totally in rescue (its all on the home page) i dont have time for events or stuff anymore..... i just use the goat to drive to the gym (ive become a body builder.......LOL..thats me in the avatar) and so far, my goats not seen rain or even driven at night...i took delivery in march of this year.....

wolfdog rescue keeps me pretty busy, and when i need transport, i have a 2005 chevy express 3500 van......also used as a commuter van.....

what a hoot, eh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

dag, you have bulked up! This will probably make you laugh but I own a chihuahua. I think its great you guys run a rescue, and if a chi got along with any other breed aside from its own, my apartment would be a zoo!!!

Well, before we venture too far off topic, what was the worst car you owned? or did I miss that post?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

1979 Ford Fairmont.....2.3L 4 Cylinder....Automatic. Damn thing didn't have enough power to get out of its own way... :lol: . What a POS that thing was.....


----------

